# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..5/24/15 ..Memorial Day weekend



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

First, I want to thank all of our military, past and present, for all of your service. Without your dedication and sacrifices, we wouldn't be as strong as we are, as Americans. We salute you!

Let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend.  Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Just a few smalls for me this past week.

Finally a Goodyear Badge for my Colson project. Thanks Chris!
A seiss cracker trigger horn.
And a Batwing for my Color Flow.


















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Just this nice big old glass reflector from a cabe member. Looks right at home on my 37 elgin double bar roadster.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2015)

Got a couple badges this week. The first is the correct Double Eagle Deluxe badge for my Colson (before and after) and a Ace badge for my '41 canti project. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (May 24, 2015)

Got this old girl from a fellow Caber - she's been sittin' for a while.


----------



## Arrington (May 24, 2015)

No bike's so far this week.  Just a old penny scale for Girl Scouts and old double sided porcelian sign.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 24, 2015)

My recent pick-ups over the last month. Torrington 8's and 10's. Been on a pedal and badge hunt lately. Reflector RM badge didn't make the pick, it's with Dave S getting restored.


----------



## babyjesus (May 24, 2015)

*Bikes Galore*

Finally got a crate I waited a long time for, part of a deal I made long ago some 4 years ago, this is the first crate of 2 mostly orig bikes (AC, IJ, SK WB, Robin - these are on nostalgic) and the Airflow is partly castelli restored and comes with forky travelog,  ND 2spd, I have a repo boob for the rear and the flutey fens are nos, I have a tomahawk and kuckleguards for it but I dont know if they are necessary... cant decide,  plus some other bikes (bullnose, Falcon, Ladies Merc, Orig Twin 50!, Shafty Crescent, Ladies woody Winifield, Ladies Elgin 4* Del - the latter 3 are ex-Morrie Turner so on Nostalgic) I have had for a while but didnt get around to uploading here, which I think is an important thing to do for the sake of history and provenance.. Sharing is caring is it not, when it comes to ye olde bicycles, to which recorded history seems to have given a pass. Lots of pics, so a few posts in a row....  The pictures are tiny and in a random order .....i have a crappy connection here so these took about 15min to upload.  The next post might be a while, I'm going to upload and eat dinner and hopefully they will be ready for posting by then!


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

babyjesus said:


> Finally got a crate I waited a long time for, part of a deal I made long ago some 4 years ago, this is the first crate of 2 mostly orig bikes (AC, IJ, SK WB, Robin - these are on nostalgic) and the Airflow is partly castelli restored and comes with forky travelog,  ND 2spd, I have a repo boob for the rear and the flutey fens are nos, I have a tomahawk and kuckleguards for it but I dont know if they are necessary... cant decide,  plus some other bikes (bullnose, Falcon, Ladies Merc, Orig Twin 50!, Shafty Crescent, Ladies woody Winifield, Ladies Elgin 4* Del - the latter 3 are ex-Morrie Turner so on Nostalgic) I have had for a while but didnt get around to uploading here, which I think is an important thing to do for the sake of history and provenance.. Sharing is caring is it not, when it comes to ye olde bicycles, to which recorded history seems to have given a pass. Lots of pics, so a few posts in a row....  The pictures are tiny and in a random order .....i have a crappy connection here so these took about 15min to upload.  The next post might be a while, I'm going to upload and eat dinner and hopefully they will be ready for posting by then!
> 
> 
> View attachment 216118View attachment 216126View attachment 216125View attachment 216124View attachment 216123View attachment 216122View attachment 216121View attachment 216120View attachment 216119View attachment 216127



Daggum Marc, all those fit into that one crate?
And to wait 4 years for it....wow, I'm not sure I could have been that patient. 
As always, your bikes are a collection to drool over. At least I do.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## babyjesus (May 24, 2015)




----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

Wow that double eagle came out like brand new! Brasso?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2015)

babyjesus said:


> Finally got a crate I waited a long time for, part of a deal I made long ago some 4 years ago, this is the first crate of 2 mostly orig bikes (AC, IJ, SK WB, Robin - these are on nostalgic) and the Airflow is partly castelli restored and comes with forky travelog,  ND 2spd, I have a repo boob for the rear and the flutey fens are nos, I have a tomahawk and kuckleguards for it but I dont know if they are necessary... cant decide,  plus some other bikes (bullnose, Falcon, Ladies Merc, Orig Twin 50!, Shafty Crescent, Ladies woody Winifield, Ladies Elgin 4* Del - the latter 3 are ex-Morrie Turner so on Nostalgic) I have had for a while but didnt get around to uploading here, which I think is an important thing to do for the sake of history and provenance.. Sharing is caring is it not, when it comes to ye olde bicycles, to which recorded history seems to have given a pass. Lots of pics, so a few posts in a row....  The pictures are tiny and in a random order .....i have a crappy connection here so these took about 15min to upload.  The next post might be a while, I'm going to upload and eat dinner and hopefully they will be ready for posting by then!




WOW!!!!!   Very Nice bunch of bikes! Nice packing job too!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 24, 2015)

Hands down, the best show and tell post EVER! Holy COW!!


----------



## kingsilver (May 24, 2015)

Nicest bikes i've seen on this site..... My next paper design includes the SILVER KING L137.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2015)

Wow nice finds this week!


----------



## halfatruck (May 24, 2015)

Actually got a couple of items off Ebay...needed to be 'refurbished' but were at a great price......


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2015)

just got this one out to day here we go again a nother monark!!! also a picture of a gas war plane i have hanging in the shop in rememberance Memorial day weekend  from bicycle larry


----------



## cds2323 (May 24, 2015)

Nothing like a crate full of top notch bikes. But I did pick up a barn fresh (still dusty and hay remnants) Admiral badged B9. The Allstate tires still have flashing on them and still hold air. There is still a paper price sticker from Sears on the front tire.

Edit: also has a weird screw w/spring attached to neck.


----------



## babyjesus (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Wow that double eagle came out like brand new! Brasso?
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Metal polish and new paint! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (May 24, 2015)

I'd also like to thank Chris, aka Bikewhorder for giving me the contact for a bike I have really wanted for years which he spotted at MLC - a CCM Flyte Cycle. The regular sized model.  The taller one (as in for taller people) looks a bit weird and ungainly.   The only other bike I have seen to have such a fork was an Australian built Malvern Star, I forget the model name, but it had those nutty forks for for cushioning....  almost identical.  CCM's are actually for the most part (the old ones) some of the best riding bikes I know of.  They seem to last forever and work perfectly some 70 years later.  Truly well built and I am hoping to make this a regular rider because it's just so awesome and doesn't have a tank for a change.  With that bike out here I am hoping nobody asks me if it's some of motorcycle bicycle thingy.  Tired of feeling like I am riding a spaceship due to the distinct and complete lack of tank bikes in Switzerland. So ye, Thx Chris I got the bike in the end so it's thx to you and thx to cabe wtb forums because thats where I posted that I wanted one, something I never tried doing before and will certainly be doing again.   The only other bike to add to my list of recents is a ladies Safety Streamliner from here on cabe, which I had the enormous luck of seeing early after it was posted and which also is a bike I wanted very much.  

I've got more to come for another week, but those are not in my hands yet, or between my legs for that matter, where they really  ....would be a bit premature to be posting them now.  They're just as juicy too, if not more so depending on your tastes.






Bikewhorder's photo below of Ol' Flytey which he sent me - they had toolbox saddles a la SK I believe, according to some of the ads.  If you search 'ccm flyte' on goggle you will see some beautiful drawings which I believe were made by the designer or a designer in the company which were used for the flyer advertising it.  In colour.  V.Nice indeed.


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2015)

Elgin 40


----------



## robertc (May 24, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Nothing like a crate full of top notch bikes. But I did pick up a barn fresh (still dusty and hay remnants) Admiral badged B9. The Allstate tires still have flashing on them and still hold air. There is still a paper price sticker from Sears on the front tire.
> 
> Edit: also has a weird screw w/spring attached to neck.



That is an awesome barn fine. congratulations on a fine bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 24, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> Elgin 40
> 
> Wow where'd ya find that?


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

What an amazing last week. Keep em coming!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2015)

LocAl believe it or not


----------



## kccomet (May 24, 2015)

*motorbike*

looks like some great finds this week. picked this up local


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 25, 2015)

Dayum!!


----------



## bikeyard (May 25, 2015)

babyjesus said:


> I'd also like to thank Chris, aka Bikewhorder for giving me the contact for a bike I have really wanted for years which he spotted at MLC - a CCM Flyte Cycle. The regular sized model.  The taller one (as in for taller people) looks a bit weird and ungainly.   The only other bike I have seen to have such a fork was an Australian built Malvern Star, I forget the model name, but it had those nutty forks for for cushioning....  almost identical.  CCM's are actually for the most part (the old ones) some of the best riding bikes I know of.  They seem to last forever and work perfectly some 70 years later.  Truly well built and I am hoping to make this a regular rider because it's just so awesome and doesn't have a tank for a change.  With that bike out here I am hoping nobody asks me if it's some of motorcycle bicycle thingy.  Tired of feeling like I am riding a spaceship due to the distinct and complete lack of tank bikes in Switzerland. So ye, Thx Chris I got the bike in the end so it's thx to you and thx to cabe wtb forums because thats where I posted that I wanted one, something I never tried doing before and will certainly be doing again.   The only other bike to add to my list of recents is a ladies Safety Streamliner from here on cabe, which I had the enormous luck of seeing early after it was posted and which also is a bike I wanted very much.
> 
> I've got more to come for another week, but those are not in my hands yet, or between my legs for that matter, where they really  ....would be a bit premature to be posting them now.  They're just as juicy too, if not more so depending on your tastes.
> 
> ...






The CCM photo is from Copake.  I was parked behind the guy with the bike, that is my truck behind the bike


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 25, 2015)

babyjesus said:


> Finally got a crate I waited a long time for, part of a deal I made long ago some 4 years ago, this is the first crate of 2 mostly orig bikes (AC, IJ, SK WB, Robin - these are on nostalgic) and the Airflow is partly castelli restored and comes with forky travelog,  ND 2spd, I have a repo boob for the rear and the flutey fens are nos, I have a tomahawk and kuckleguards for it but I dont know if they are necessary... cant decide,  plus some other bikes (bullnose, Falcon, Ladies Merc, Orig Twin 50!, Shafty Crescent, Ladies woody Winifield, Ladies Elgin 4* Del - the latter 3 are ex-Morrie Turner so on Nostalgic) I have had for a while but didnt get around to uploading here, which I think is an important thing to do for the sake of history and provenance.. Sharing is caring is it not, when it comes to ye olde bicycles, to which recorded history seems to have given a pass. Lots of pics, so a few posts in a row....  The pictures are tiny and in a random order .....i have a crappy connection here so these took about 15min to upload.  The next post might be a while, I'm going to upload and eat dinner and hopefully they will be ready for posting by then!
> 
> 
> View attachment 216118View attachment 216126View attachment 216125View attachment 216124View attachment 216123View attachment 216122View attachment 216121View attachment 216120View attachment 216119View attachment 216127




Damn BABY Jesus some nice bikes and they were all worth the wait congrats!!.....


----------



## babyjesus (May 26, 2015)

(I've edited this because I can, as tweaky as that may seem I'm kind of glad I can because it sounded a bit intense and really wasnt meant to be but..... )....that video is god awful and I asked that she take it down, I was coerced into it and that's why my enthusiasm is more than curbed.  Such is life.  And she promised not to put it publicly somewhere.  

Now I'm really embarassed.  I think I look and sound like a complete a**

 .....I'm not saying I don't deserve it, I do, I ultimately allowed that abomination of a half hour to happen.  We've all been warned about the permeance of the interwebs and this, for me, is like fuel for anybody who wants to revenge bike porn me, ...just knowing it's out there makes me uneasy.  Somebody could whip it out at the wrong moment and really leave me feeling  my pants fell down.

But my name is no cause for embarrassment.  I've ended up with it because years ago I did it as a joke and now it's my ebay name my gmail name cabe name and a whole plethora of other lesser site profile names.  It wasnt even a joke.  It was a fascination in the idea of this little tiny baby flying around in the skies delivering gifts to homes on xmas eve, as per the tradition in Portugal, and probably some other parts of Latin culture.   I thought the big guy with the white beard was creepy til I heard about the baby thing.  It was my odd sense of humor at the time (thank god humor changes over the years) name myself after the baby in the creepy baby myth.  Clearly has nothing to do with Bethlehem either so I'm not sure there's a conflict of interest there.  Anyway, that was complex and silly now that I think about it.  So, as such, my name is Babyjesus ....if you are talking about my real name then I really am embarrassed because it's....  it is what it is..

Can I also say that tan/cream Twin 40 is dead sexy, I can't believe it, I'm in love, seriously.   Just the right amount of barniness to give it a perfect look.  I would love to find that in a barn, I'd think I'd just about sh*t myself, but then out here it's so unlikely it's basically never going to happen unless I go and leave a T40 in a barn myself for some 60 odd years of more...   Seems well preserved all things considered, some barns are waterlogged and humid and wouldn't protect a bike to that extent.  It will clean up so so well too, but it's so so nice just how it sits.  To clean or not to clean......

....and that motorbike, sheesh, the parts on that thing are crazy and is that silveray homestyled with a diff lense too.....  methinks it is.  Again, condition and completeness that cant be beaten. 

I'd give up a good load of my bikes to once again be living somewhere I could actually hunt and find that sort of thing.  What I would give to go garage sailing and find some crazy stuff like I used to, and that was in Canada where the pickins' were slim.

JD, thx, and it wasn't exactly a case of I pay and get 4 years later.  It was more a case of being offered the guys whole collection and me taking that long to pay for that part of it.  Infact I believe I havent paid the shipping yet.  He has a matching boy's IJ with tank etc (on nostalgic) same tank on both models, they make a great pair.  I love those nasty to the point of being really cool racks too.  Interestingly the paint is coming off a little too easily from the rims, due to there being nickel or chrome plating underneath.  But he has more and I am paying each month.  There's another load, but I hope not in 4 years from now but sooner.  And some which are on the way, here, total insanity: (I believe I already posted the Imperial some time ago on a sundayshowtell) (It's a RM wraparound tanker on the end there).














Bikeyard, thx for correcting me on that.  and I am assuming the other bikes there were his too.  I'm curious about the red racer next in from Ol' Flytey actually.  The guy was very nice to buy from.  So it was Copake then.  Makes sense given he's from Quebec and all.  Still a hell of a journey though.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 26, 2015)

babyjesus said:


> OK that video is god awful and I hate it and asked that she took it down cuz I don't like it and I was coerced into doing it.  She insisted I do this video, I didn't want to and that's why my enthusiasm is more than curbed.  Such is life.  And she promised not to put it publicly somewhere.
> 
> Now I'm really embarassed.  I think I look and sound like a complete a**
> 
> ...


----------



## jkent (May 27, 2015)

kccomet said:


> looks like some great finds this week. picked this up local




KC, 
Glad to see a Cabe member ended up with that bike.
 I was too late contacting the seller and really wanted it. If it ever comes up for sale I would love the opportunity to own it.
would like to see more pictures of the othe side of the bike and inside the tank.
JKent


----------

